

Containers Don’t Solve Infrastructure - alsothings
http://shoreditchworks.com/containers-dont-solve-infrastructure/

======
nemothekid
What strange reasoning, and I'm not sure if I read it right. What his argument
sounded like to me is "Containers don't work for my CRUD application" which to
me sounds like "Jet Engines don't work on my bicycle".

> _Scaling databases with high write volumes is a somewhat unsolved problem in
> Computer Science._

Databases like Cassandra & hbase say otherwise - and may even be a good fit
for containers. Given that these databases are Eventually consistent, you
could spin up a machine, have the other nodes stream data to it, then kill it
when you are done. Need a cluster to run analytics on? Spin up a couple
machines, then destroy it when finished. The fact that MongoDB isn't a good
fit for containers is an incredibly narrow view.

On the topic of narrow views, what about all the other nodes people are
running that aren't CRUD applications? ETL servers (Hadoop, Spark), Event
Processing (Kafka, Spark Streaming, Storm), and all the other buzzwords
(microservices).

I guess you can say, if you have a CRUD app, yes, your infrastructure issues
are solved and Docker, Rocket, CoreOS, Mesos aren't for you.

> _As a final thought: once your system gets big enough, you will eventually
> have to do automated service discovery. This necessitates automated
> discovery of container hosts themselves and that’s another place where you
> need a stateful system that is not ephemeral and can be configured
> automatically._

MesosDns does this quite nicely. You ship your containers via
Marathon/Aurora/Framework of choice, and those run on some machines somewhere,
and are tracked by Mesos. MesosDns queries Mesos and and all your services are
available as `service.framework.mesos`

------
stdbrouw
Containers don't solve my particular problem, hence containers suck. What
wonderful reasoning.

